
DreamWorks Releases Software Used in 'Guardians' - Quekster
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887323622904578129551861947218-lMyQjAxMTAyMDIwMDEyNDAyWj.html
======
corysama
The software: <http://www.openvdb.org/>

